# rdesktop - bei verbindung probleme am client

## pieter_parker

habe seit ein paar wochen ein problem mit rdesktop

ich gehe von meiner linux maschiene per rdesktop zu einer windows maschiene (in einer vmware)

es kommt hin und wieder vor das schon beim oder nach dem verbindungsaufbau ich nicht mehr clicken kann, bewegen kann ich die maus noch

ich kann weder in dem rdesktop fenster noch an meinem linux client etwas anclicken

ich rette mich dann mit einem alt und tab, waehle das consolen fenster aus, und restarte den xdm, dann funktioniert wieder alles bestens, auch das verbinden mit rdesktop zu der windows maschiene

gelegentlich kommt es zu dem beschriebenen problem auch noch vor das die tastatur nur noch teilweise zu funktionieren scheint

mit alt und f1 gehe ich dann aus dem grafischen, logge mich ein und restarte den xdm

(ausserhalb des grafischen hab ich die volle tastatur)

bin da irgendwie etwas ratlos und weiss nicht weiter

woran koennte das liegen ? oder was koennte ich aus probieren ?

----------

## Finswimmer

Nutzt du Xinerama?

Da gibt es im Moment einen nervenden Bug, der deinem Problem mit der Maus sehr ähnlich ist: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=18668

Es gibt aber noch keine Lösung.

Tobi

----------

## pieter_parker

yup, habe das useflag xinerama in der make.conf stehen

----------

## pieter_parker

das useflag "xinerama" ist in keinem pakete mehr drin, aber das problem besteht nach wie vor immer noch - super nervig jedesmal den xdm zu restarten und dann wieder alles neuzuoefnen und jedes fenster zurecht zuschieben - gibts keine loesung dafuer ? ;-(

----------

## pieter_parker

gibt es keine loesung gegen das problem die funktioniert - es ist nervig immer den xdm zurestarten wenn keine tastaur eingabe im grafischen mehr funktioniert

----------

